# Low slope roofing question



## Mark P (9 mo ago)

Hello, I have a chicken coop with an attached run which have low sloped roofs. I tried just straight shingles but it leaks. I plan to strip and reroof this however I am looking for suggestions so it won't leak. Can I just cover the entire roof with ice and water shield (with at least a 6 inch over lap) and then reshingle? Is there a better product to use?

Thank you for any advice

Mark


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

They make a SA (self adhered) roll roofing now, superior to the old school roll roofing and pretty DIY friendly. GAF Liberty is one example, other manufacturers have similar. Each roll covers 100sqr ft, so depending on the size of your coops roof it might make more sense from a cost standpoint to go with your plan of 100% I+W with shingles.


----------



## Mark P (9 mo ago)

Thank you very much for the help roofermann, I appreciate your advice.

Mark


----------

